# Sleep



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Who got any last night?

My local mosque had a sound check all night.. Allah Allah Allah plus of course fireworks which actually started before iftar, banging, shouting and loud music all added to the flavour of the night


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Who got any last night?
> 
> My local mosque had a sound check all night.. Allah Allah Allah plus of course fireworks which actually started before iftar, banging, shouting and loud music all added to the flavour of the night


Dead quiet - slept like a baby


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Dead quiet - slept like a baby


Me, too.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Me, too.


maybe cus we live in quiet areas ..... good init:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> maybe cus we live in quiet areas ..... good init:eyebrows::eyebrows:




At least I have life lol.. I can watch the boats on the river, the street theatre, the car crashes and the planes following the river when they are coming into land..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> At least I have life lol.. I can watch the boats on the river, the street theatre, the car crashes and the planes following the river when they are coming into land..


mmmm - interesting choice of scenery


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> mmmm - interesting choice of scenery


Could be worse


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> maybe cus we live in quiet areas ..... good init:eyebrows::eyebrows:


That and I close everything up to keep the noise out.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Where is that MaidenScotland?
Because I am in Agouza and it was relatively quiet.
Except for a black pajero that kept roaming the streets


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> Where is that MaidenScotland?
> Because I am in Agouza and it was relatively quiet.
> Except for a black pajero that kept roaming the streets




Would you like my full postal address?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in Paris and it appears that all Muslims, regardless of nationality, have come to shop, shop, shop! 

It's nice to wish them Eid said and see the look of astonishment that it's coming from a Westerner. 

(I think they brought the heat and high humidity with them--was 40C today!)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

not bad.
Eid is takes place with summer vacation this year for most people.


----------

